# Good News



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So Dawn's former owner emailed me yesterday and offered me a free doe. She gave me a list of ones that I could pick and I picked one named Dorcas. Dawn is her Grandmother. I know Dawn didn't have the best attachments, but oh well. It doesn't bother me right now. She is bred to the same sire as Stacey's Angie and my little buck Bambi. She's due in October! So I will have kids way later than I planned this year and hopefully milk through the winter! I was going to wait to make my decision, but she had people coming up to buy and couldn't hold all her does till I made one. lol

So anyways here is an old picture of her. I will get new ones when I pick her up! I am so excited! Still very sad about Dawn and I even started crying again while talking about her, but I am going to be getting another girl from her to love and spoil rotten.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so great- I wish you all the best with your new little one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome! What a beautiful little girl too! The previous owner of Dawn sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!! Can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news!! She's a pretty doe


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great! She is so cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your new girl; pretty at that. Also, way to go for the former owner. Enjoy your new one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

soooooo coooooooooool,,great news to hear~! :dance: getting her free and she's cute to boot~!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl! And more babies too :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

shes very cute but i read the name and giggled.. dorcas haha immature moment


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Ashely :hug: :hug: I am glad you did decide to get her. Still praying for you ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am actually getting very excited! I am going to pick her up tomorrow. I know it's kinda soon, but I want her to get settled in before she gives birth. Her owner isn't 100% positive she is bred, but if she isn't then I get a free breeding back to whoever I want! So it doesn't really matter. But I sure hope she is preggo! I would love some October kids! 

I was originally afraid to get another goat right after Dawn. I guess I thought it would be like replacing her. But I talked to my Mom and Stacey and now I feel better about it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

SDK said:


> shes very cute but i read the name and giggled.. dorcas haha immature moment


Lol I thought the same thing. But if you look up the meaning it came from a story in the bible I believe.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i think so too, it was just a funny thing i hope she has babies for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, that was so nice of Dawns previous owner :hug: Dorcas is a very pretty girl, and it's great that you'll have her grandaughter...are you planning to keep any of Dawn's kids?

Hope Dorcas does give you babies in a couple months...big hug to you for keeping your chin up :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am keeping both of Dawn's does she gave me this year and her little wether. He is such a baby to me. I will sell one of her does once I see how they look when they freshen.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats so good to hear, I am happy for you.....I would have done the same :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Dorcus is a name from the Bible. I do believe in the new Testament.


----------

